# Anafranil, how does it decrease anxiety? 5HT1a/5HT2a. Please explain



## Foggyhead (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello! Im on anafranil/clomipramine since one week back. I read on wikipedia that it is a antagonist (blocker right?!) On 5HT2a and 5HT2c. Then i read on another sight that activating these two has the opposite effect of what ive read anafranil is prescribed for. Depression,anxiety, chronic fatigue can become worse by activating these two. And the receptor that should be activated is 5HT1a. So, isnt it bad that anafranil blocks these two receptors, or does it mean that its good? Please answer if u know!


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Honestly does it matter? Does it help? Or doesnt it help? Clomipramine has helped many with dpd/dr


----------



## Foggyhead (Jul 11, 2018)

No, thats true! Im just worried and wonderd!


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

If I am nor mistaken, 5HT2a and 5HT2c are autoreceptors, it means that they adjust if to much serotonine is present in the synaptic cleft.

Sometimes when starting aan SSRI anxiety and depression increase because those receptor dont have the time to get desensitized and serotonine concentration are decreased as a consequence. Basically there role is to control serotonine influx in the synaptic cleft.

If anagfranil antagonis those receptors it means that it will block the feedback loop and allow serotonine to increase and target 5HT1 receptors. In consequence increase serotonine in the synaptic cleft.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

How have you found the clomipramine? I plan to start next week, one of the few I havent tried yet


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Finally got round to trying Imipramine and the side effects are tolerable and feel some slight benefit but only 4 days in. More relaxed and slept better last night (although didn't the first few night).

How are you finding it?


----------

